
What you need to know about TLS-SNI validation issues - based2
https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/important-what-you-need-to-know-about-tls-sni-validation-issues/50811
======
based2
src
[https://lobste.rs/s/rlj9xe/important_what_you_need_know_abou...](https://lobste.rs/s/rlj9xe/important_what_you_need_know_about_tls_sni)

